# Software engineer reference letter please review



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply ACS accessment for software engineer (261313).
I am software test engineer with lots of automation experience in Java, Python, Dot net etc. I worked in 2 companies previously and planning to add following in Reference letter. 
Can experience people review the following Roles and responsibilities and confirm if this will get a positive assessment as software engineer-

Company 1 -

1.	Analysis of Business requirements using Technical Documents. Gain Investment Banking, Retirment Domain Knowledge for effective Testing from Business and Technical Team.
2. Analysis and Desinging of SOAP based webservices clients in JAVA.
3. Maintenance of Test Harness system in JAVA to support test systems.
4. Designing of web serices tests in groovy in SOAP UI. 
5. Designing and Maintaining SQL stored procedures to test data consistency after DB migration.
6.	Following complete STLC process for Test Planning and Estimation, Test Scenario Identification, Requirement Traceability Matrix, Test Design, Test Execution and Status Reporting.
7.	Functional Testing/ Database Testing / Web Services Testing and Defect Logging and Test Management using Test Management Tool HP Quality Center.
8. Develop and/or assist in the development of Project documentations, such as project plans, test plans, design documentation, end-user documentation, quality assurance documentation, policy and procedure documentations etc.
9.	Test Cases Execution in HP Quality Center and attend Defect Triage Meetings for Defect Resolution.

He utilized skills including: -

1. Functional / System Testing / Database Testing /Web based Application Testing. 
2. MS SQL Server 2005, Oracle – SQL and PL/SQL.
4. Java SDK 1.5.
3. Regression Testing using Winrunner.
5. SOAP, XML, JSON.

Company 2 -

1.	Involved in gathering business requirements from stak holders for test framework design.
2. Design, develope, enhance and support software systems, applications and test frameworks in cloud domain.
3. Writing and maintaining programme code to meet system requirements, system designn and technical specification in accordance with quality standards.
4. Involved in design and developement of test automation framework in JAVA, XML, YAML, Shell scripting.
5. Addition of new functions in JAVA to support new requirements.
6. Identify new software validation ares like memory and performance and design tests for them.
7.	Following complete STLC process for Test Planning and Estimation, Test Scenario Identificatin, Requirement Traceability Matrix, Test Design, Test Execution and Status Reporting.
8.	Functional and Non Functional testing of cloud solutions. Defect Logging and Test Management.
9. Develop and reviw in User documentation on how to use cloud services. 
10.	Test case management and reporting.

Tools and technologies -

1. MySql - sql
2. Java 1.5 shell scripting.
3. SVN, Netbeans, 
4. SOAP, XML, JSON.

-Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Key skill #4 from the ANZSCO requirement "writing and maintaining program code" is missing in your first company. Everywhere it is about "designing", "maintaining", or "using". Writing program code is an important skill for a software engineer. I suppose you were not only designing and maintaining SQL SPs, but had written them as well; so do mention it.

2. It is not clear what STLC is. Also would help if you clarify if 'HP Quality Center' and 'Winrunner' are automation test tools/ frameworks; and if they are, which underlying programming/ scripting language they use.

3. Elaborate a bit more. For instance, how did you validate memory and performance factors? Which tools and automation platform did you use for this?


For both the companies, instead of having a separate section for "tools and technologies", mention these in your statements itself. For example, "stored procedures to test data consistency after DB migration on both MS SQL Server 2005 and Oracle using SQL and PL/SQL."

Other minor bits: spell check ('areas' and not 'ares', 'review' and not 'reviw'), grammar check (in groovy in SOAP UI).


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks KeeDa.

were you also assessed as S/W engineer? can you share your reference letter masking the person details? it will give me some idea.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ajay_ghale said:


> Thanks KeeDa.
> 
> were you also assessed as S/W engineer? can you share your reference letter masking the person details? it will give me some idea.


No, my ANZSCO is 261311.
The one you have above is good enough after some minor changes I recommended. I suggest not to read others' references but rather write your own because you might end up (albeit unintentionally) copying someone else's words/ statements and get refused due to plagiarism.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> No, my ANZSCO is 261311.
> The one you have above is good enough after some minor changes I recommended. I suggest not to read others' references but rather write your own because you might end up (albeit unintentionally) copying someone else's words/ statements and get refused due to plagiarism.


Hang on, does this mean they cross reference with other applicants/older? I am not going to copy word by word from someone but if the person has worked on my project/team/profile i might borrow some of the points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ajay_ghale said:


> Hang on, does this mean they cross reference with other applicants/older? I am not going to copy word by word from someone but if the person has worked on my project/team/profile i might borrow some of the points.


Yes, they do. See chapter#15 "False Information & Plagiarism" from _Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf_


----------

